

CDC: Flu has reached epidemic levels, 15 child deaths so far - ck2
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/12/31/cdc-child-deaths-flu-influenza/21104671/

======
ck2
Vaccine is almost useless this year, I wonder if they need better analysis to
guess what to use.

